# Rough water flats boat



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Day one:


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Imo thats so cool to own a boat, or anything for that long.
Its kinda like being the original owner of a 57 chevy... ;D


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Imo thats so cool to own a boat, or anything for that long.
> Its kinda like being the original owner of a 57 chevy... ;D


yep you end up being very attached.... me and my father did all the work to her so im even more attached


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Any boat with a Sampson post gets my two thumbs up! 

And if you can't describe her as 'fast', I bet you could easily use the word "stately".  Looks like you could turn her downstream and eventually run right on out to the mouth of the Chessie, no worries...


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

when the depth drops more i switch to my trusty Old Town discovery sport 15'4" with a 98 Merc 6hp... i freakin love to fish this thing!


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Any boat with a Sampson post gets my two thumbs up!
> 
> And if you can't describe her as 'fast', I bet you could easily use the word "stately".   Looks like you could turn her downstream and eventually run right on out to the mouth of the Chessie, no worries...


it gets really rough quick where i boat so i need to be prepared. she has been off shore a hand full of times no more than 2 miles and has crossed the bay atleast 15 times. i usually stick to the stump infested skinny water but geting there and back i have to hit big water  ;D


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the pics Woodenskiff. I think she's beautiful with great lines and a sweet little center console. Oh, and the wiener dog is pretty cute too!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I like wood hulls, especially classic oldies! Welcome to the forum


----------



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

The boat, it's history, and the happy dog are great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Glad everyone gets a kick out of my ride  

Grabbed afew inside shots


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm late to the party again! Woodenskiff...that's a sweet skiff you got there! It's got character! I mean, it's a true old school WOODEN boat! Not stitch and glue, not cold molded.....it's the real deal there! Do you have to keep her wet? I know some of the true woodies have to be kept wet so that the wood remains swollen and the joints tight. The color scheme works too. Couldn't pull that off with a plastic boat though...they lack that "somethang somethang" that wood has.

Also, I like that oldtown you have. I'm flirting with the idea of something smaller and powered by a 2-4hp to go along with my "newschool" woody.


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks oysterbreath! She is a true woody but we glassed the bottom inside and out in 2001. The only reason for doing so was to beable to trailer her. The old towne is great! Super quite hull! And the 6 doesn't break a sweat fully loaded.



> I'm late to the party again! Woodenskiff...that's a sweet skiff you got there! It's got character! I mean, it's a true old school WOODEN boat! Not stitch and glue, not cold molded.....it's the real deal there! Do you have to keep her wet? I know some of the true woodies have to be kept wet so that the wood remains swollen and the joints tight. The color scheme works too. Couldn't pull that off with a plastic boat though...they lack that "somethang somethang" that wood has.
> 
> Also, I like that oldtown you have. I'm flirting with the idea of something smaller and powered by a 2-4hp to go along with my "newschool" woody.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

That's a great boat! Love the lines.

On a side note I noticed you have a chocolate Dachshund (Miniature). That's the same type of dog I have. Couldn't live with her.


----------



## Chrysaora (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi Woodenskiff,

That is a fine looking boat you have there. D. N. Hylan & Associates up in Maine has built a skiff they are calling a Point Comfort Skiff 18http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.319968728056323.86025.161245603928637&type=3 that could be your boat's much younger composite cousin.  I don't know if it's named after Old Point Comfort or New Point Comfort or any Point Comfort in Virginia but it sure looks like the work skiffs I grew up with here on the bay. 
Do you get to fish much on the Mattaponi and Pamunkey?


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

That's a neat looking skiff. i live 1 NM from each of those rivers and have spent a fair amount of time in both (mainly the upper ends). Pulled in 60-70 trout, croaker and a few toad fish last sunday out of the York which is at the mouth of the matti and monkey. i spend alot of time up the Dragon as well (aka the Piankatank river) This area is a great place to use this little gem and i love keeping the wooden boat heritage alive




> Hi Woodenskiff,
> 
> That is a fine looking boat you have there. D. N. Hylan & Associates up in Maine has built a skiff they are calling a Point Comfort Skiff 18http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.319968728056323.86025.161245603928637&type=3 that could be your boat's much younger composite cousin.  I don't know if it's named after Old Point Comfort or New Point Comfort or any Point Comfort in Virginia but it sure looks like the work skiffs I grew up with here on the bay.
> Do you get to fish much on the Mattaponi and Pamunkey?


----------



## Chrysaora (Sep 12, 2011)

The Dragon's a great stream.  I've paddled it for years including more than a few times when you couldn't get a boat under the RT. 17 bridges due to high water. Made for a very short float from Mascot.


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Me and a buddy took my old town up stream from the campground to 17 afew weeks ago. There are Aton of trees down. I don't ever remember it being that bad. Still a great trip tho 




> The Dragon's a great stream.  I've paddled it for years including more than a few times when you couldn't get a boat under the RT. 17 bridges due to high water. Made for a very short float from Mascot.


----------



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

That's a cool little boat! Even cooler is the history with it. Love the shape of the bow.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great thread. Like the boat a lot. Keep the pics coming! The majority of us are in FL and can use the "diversity training" from skiff owners in other states. 

BTW, I jump in here after reading the title:



> Rough water flats boat


I thought everyone would be pointing out there was an oxymoron in there somewhere......


----------

